# ID these juveniles for me...African Cichlid



## naturlvr (May 16, 2019)

View attachment 3


There are three pics of the black one because he was hard to get a good shot. He was even darker before I brought him home to quarantine. If these are not suitable for a community tank..I will take them back. And no they were not named yet.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

1. Yellow Aulonocara "Peacock"

2. Placidochromis electra in a pale mood or a closely related fish

3. Mbuna, maybe Cynotilapia that gets black barring when feisty

What do you mean by "community tank"? How large a tank?


----------



## naturlvr (May 16, 2019)

240 gallon


----------



## naturlvr (May 16, 2019)

Thank you Noki!!!


----------

